# Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?



## Wiko1976 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo... habe jetzt 2 Jahre meine kleine Bayliner 2052 und möchte jetzt endlich mal vom Kutter runter und selber auf die Ostsee raus. Mir fehlt noch eine Signalpistole und den AB muss ich noch montieren,alles andere ist an Board. Was sollte ich noch UNBEDINGT mitnehmen und welches Wetter kann ich einem 6.50m Boot zumuten? Was könnt ihr mir für Tipps geben,weil auf grösseren Booten (12m Stahl-Verdränger oder 30m 2Mastsegler) habe ich schon etwas Erfahrung gesammelt aber da waren auch gestandene Kapitäne an Board und alleine habe ich dann doch grossen Respekt. Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Sterni01 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Tach erst mal !


----------



## Wiko1976 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

hallo,nabend... erstmal danke für deine zeit mein text zu lesen.


----------



## Jacky Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

sterni bat um Vorstellung


----------



## Wiko1976 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

ach so, sorry... komme aus der wedemark,nördlich von hannover, bin 34 und bis jetzt nur mit dem eigenen boot auf der weser bei bremen unterwegs gewesen. mir fehlt hier das meer und alleine kann ich so leider immer nur auf die kutter steigen und muss so mein bedarf an wasser,sonne und angeln decken. meine freundin fährt nicht mit nem kutter und mit ihr alleine,einfach so los,will ich auch nicht, bringt sie,mich und andere sonst event nur in gefahr und das will ich gerne vermeiden.


----------



## Sterni01 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Geht doch !

Wenn nicht zu viel Welle ist, brauchst net viel !
Schwimmwesten und Kompaß hast du ja sicher an Bord ?

ne Angel wäre net schlecht ! |supergri


----------



## Wiko1976 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

 jo das habe ich an board,was das boot an wellen verträgt,kann ich halt schwer einschätzen. angeln sind natürlich auch drauf... darf man eigentlich auch nachts sich auf der ostesee irgendwo vor anker legen oder muss man da was genaues beachten? ausser das mann nicht grad in der fahrrinne liegt und am besten noch unbeleuchtet.


----------



## Wiko1976 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

...hoffe das das nicht zu dumme fragen sind.#c


----------



## Sterni01 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Hast doch alles mal gelernt ! 
Ankerlicht und Ball und so ! 
Oder hast dein Bootsführerschein zum Geburtstag bekommen ? |supergri


----------



## Jacky Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Ohne Positionsleuchte würd ich nicht ankern.
Google mal nach den Eigenschaften von deinem Kahn.
Die Ostsee ist in einigen Buchten sehr tückisch was das Wetter und Wasser angeht.
Rauhwassertauglig ist schon mal nicht schlecht


----------



## Wiko1976 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

ne ne,habe beide scheine schon normal gemacht|supergri aber so super war der unterricht nicht,der typ hat fast nur von seinen tollentouren und wo er schon allles war erzälht.

positionsleuchten sind alle dran,das mit google ist auch ein guter tipp,danke. auf der weser kam mal nachts ein frachter ziehmlich fix vorbei,weil er noch zur schleusung nach bremen wollte und schon fand ich mich aufm strand wieder,obwohl ich dachte das das boot gut festliegt.

wenn ich pilken fahre,lassen die kutter ja die maschiene laufen, macht man das bei kleinen angelboten auch oder lässt man sich da eh weitere strecken als ein kutter treiben. ich vertraue ja meinem 4.3 Mercruiser aber das gefühl das er mal nicht anspringen könnte, beunruhigt mich dann doch etwas.


----------



## Jacky Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Die Hauptfrage ist ja immer wo und wie weit vom Ufer weg.

Ich selber habe keinen Bootsschein und bin nur Mitfahrer gewesen bis nu.
Einige Nautische Kentnisse und Seenotregeln hab ich aber aufgesaugt und verinnerlicht.

Auch wenn der Kommentator nur Witze erzählt, wichtig ist die Prüfung, dort wird das Erlernte, wenn auch selbst beigebracht, abgefragt und bewertet.


----------



## Jacky Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Als Kapitän eines Bootes sollte man bei Pasagieren und Besatzung schon vertrauen in sein Material haben.

Ein Flugkapitän startet gar nicht erst, wenn er sich nicht sicher ist


----------



## Wiko1976 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

als kind bin ich 12jahre immer mit meinen eltern mit dem boot von meinem opa nach damp gefahren,da hatte ich mir auch einiges gemerkt,deshalb viel mir die prüfung auch ganz leicht muss ich sagen aber so dann alleine los ist dann doch schon was anderes. ich möchte gerne so die gegend fehmarn und schlei kennenlernen,das finde ich sehr schön da.


----------



## Wiko1976 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

ich habe ja vertrauen in mein boot,auch meine freundin könnte es gut händeln sollte ich mal nicht können aber denoch bin ich sehr vorsichtig und die ostsee und weser kann man ja nun garnicht vergleichen und daher kommt auch mein respekt. meistens passiert ja was wenn man sich zu sicher fühlt.


----------



## Jacky Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Damp und Schlei kenn ich auch aus meiner Jugend.
Schlei ging immer was zum Segeln, egal was auf der Ostsee los war.

Check erstmal was das Boot kann, und dann mit gesunden Selbstvertrauen ran an die Sache.

Immer ein Auge auf das Wetter am Horizont


----------



## Wiko1976 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

wegen dem wetter habe ich extra ein boot mit etwas mehr ps genommen, damit wenn schlechtes wetter kommt,ich auch schnell in den hafen zurück komme. mit meinem fischereischein kann ich ja bei uns im norden der ostsee überall so angeln aber für die schlei bräuchte man doch wieder ein eigenes ticket oder irre ich mich da? im osten braucht man zum fischereischein doch auch noch ein weiteren erlaubnissschein oder?


----------



## Jacky Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Küste SH reicht der Fischereischein
Schlei braucht extra Karte
Küste MegPom braucht noch mal einen Schein für Küstenangelelei, oder so.
Weiss nu grad nicht wie der genau heisst. Ist halt nicht mein Revier.


----------



## Jacky Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Hab mir mal dein Boot angeschaut.
Nette Gallionsfigur haste da angeschraubt.


----------



## Wiko1976 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

fühle mich auch in sh am besten aufgehoben und ist ja auch von der entfernung am besten für mich. mvp würde ich aber so auch gerne mal kennenlernen.  in der schlei gibt es wohl super schöne buchten sagt mein opa immer. darf man da ankern?


----------



## Wiko1976 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

 danke  man gut das die abnehmbar ist und ich nachts gut dran wärmen kann....


----------



## Jacky Fan (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

soweit ich weiss, kannste in der Schlei überall ankern, es sei denn es ist gekennzeichnet als Sperrzone.
In den Noren gelten andere Rechte.Auch wegen angeln, aber das steht allkes in der Tageskarte.


----------



## Wiko1976 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

noren sind die tieferen einbuchtungen? die schlei werd ich auf jeden fall mal antesten und von da kann man dann ja auch gut mal ein abstecher auf die ostsee machen.

so muss gleich mal die augen zu machen,morgen (heute) will ich mal bischen das boot sauber machen und in 24stunden muss ich dann wieder aufstehen weil ich sonntag nach fehmarn fahre ne runde kutterangeln auf der ostpreussen. letztes mal habe ich 12 schöne dorsche gefangen. 

danke erstmal für die tipps und das gespräch, hoffe das kann man mal weiter führen.

danke und gruss aus der wedemark


----------



## Sterni01 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Moin !
Habe deine beiden ,,Prachtstücke,, auch gesehen. 

Auf der Ostsee schippern noch viel kleinere Nußschalen rum.
Gesagt wurde ja eigentlich schon alles.

#h


----------



## erT (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Ich war neulich erst mit dem kleinen Kahn meines Onkelz los.
Wir waren zuerst auf der Weser (Sail gucken) und am Tag drauf auf der Ostsee.
Der Wind war an beiden Tagen leider nicht zu vergleichen, allerdings war es auf der Weser bei 2-3 Windstärken ordentlich schaukelig. Auch die Strömung ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Dazu dann ggf. die großen Schiffe. War allerdings auch Mündungsbereich.
Die Ostsee war dagegen Kindergarten. Allerdings auch maximal WS1 an diesem Tag.
Mein Onkel setzt sich als limit 3 Windstärken auf der Ostsee.
Und bei ihm handelt es sich tatsächlich um ne Nussschale mit Außenboarder. Also bis dahin brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen...um dir noch ne Brise mehr zu empfehlen, bin ich allerdings denke ich nicht der richtige


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Mal unabhängig von allem was man mitnehmen sollte zur Sicherheit etc...

Bis zu welcher Windstärke/Wellenhöhe/Ströung man sicher fahren KANN, ist das eine.

Wobei das zum einen vom Bootstyp abhängt, aber nicht zuletzt auch vom Bootsführer.

Meist können die Boote mehr ab als die Leute drauf...

Fahren ist ja aber nur der eine Punkt.

Der zweite ist das Angeln.

Wenn man auch bei mancher Windstärke (siehe oben, jeweils abhängig von Boot/Bootsführer) noch sicher fahren kann, ist es noch lange nicht gesagt, dass das Angeln bei der Wetterlage dann auch Sinn oder Spass macht.

Was nützts mir, wenn mein Boot locker beim fahren 4 oder 5 Windstärken wegsteckt, ich aber da nicht mehr angeln kann (will?), weils mich dann beim driften so im Boot rumhaut, dass ich eher dran denke, heile Knochen zu behalten als zu angeln??

Das kannst Du mit dem eigenen Boot aber nur durch Erfahrung und "rantasten" rausfinden, bis zu welcher Wetterlage Dir das angeln noch Spaß macht.

Neben dem reinen "Bootfahren und angeln" ist zudem immer eine gewisse Revierkenntnis nicht schlecht - sowohl was fahren/Wetterlage angeht wie auch das Angeln und Angelplätze.

Dass Du Dich in dem Bereich Bootsangeln auf der Ostsee (Gott sei Dank!!!) als Einsteiger "geoutet" hast und hier im Forum deswegen nachgefragt, finde ich klasse!!

Besser als erstmal stumpf los und gucken was dann passiert.....

Daher hier noch ein Tipp von mir:
Such Dir erstmal ein "Hauptrevier" aus, dass Du "beackern" willst.

Dann frag ím Forum hier mal nach, ob es Boardies gibt, die da selber schon länger mit dem Boot unterwegs sind.

Wenn sich da jemand meldet, dann versuch mal mit demjenigen entweder auf dessen Boot ein paar mal mitzufahren oder lade ihn als "Guide" (nicht vorrangig anglerisch, sondern um Dein Boot und das Revier kennen zu lernen) ein paar mal bei Dir auf Deinem Boot zum mitfahren ein..

Denn das bringt Dir dann wesentlich mehr als jede Theorie oder auch hier theoretisch gestellte Frage und Antwort.

Das ist ja das Schöne am Anglerboard, dass man hier (fast) immer (nette)  Leute finden kann, die einem dann auch mal gerne in der Praxis helfen....

PS:
Ich hab schon fast 30 Jahre den Schein, der nützt erstmal gor nix, daher mein Tipp, sich  unter "Anleitung" in der Praxis ranzutasten..


----------



## volkerm (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Hallo,

solltest Du Ostsee oder Bodden in MV testen wollen, melde Dich.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Moin,

von Fehmarn bis Travemünde kannst Du Dich gerne bei mir melden. Nehme dich gerne mal mit oder komme bei Bedarf auch mit auf Dein Boot. 

Mit Deinem Boot ist übrigends so einiges auf der Ostsee machbar. |rolleyes Das kommt so schnell nicht an seine Grenzen...

Grüße


----------



## Wiko1976 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

hallo, grüß dich... 
sorry konnte mich eher nicht melden. ja das hört sich gut an,das sollte genau mein gebiet werden. würde mich freun wenn wir mal zusammen starten könnten. ich habe mein boot noch nicht eingewintert,bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich noch mal losfahre,lust hätte ich ja sehr. fährst du dieses jahr noch mal raus und wenn ja , wann und wo? event.könnten wir ja zusammen fahren wenn dein angebot noch gilt. hier in hannover fährt keiner boot die ich kenne und die so mal mit sind auf die weser,denen ist jetzt das wetter schon zu schlecht. würde mich freuen wenn wir mal starten könnten.

gruss wilhelm aus hannover


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Wieso einwintern? Jetzt geht die Saison los. Das bisher war doch nur die Vorsaison!
Oder fährst du baden?
Petri


----------



## Wiko1976 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

moin moin...

ne - baden wäre mir jetzt zu kalt und ich angel ja lieber 

habe ich ja gesagt das ich es nicht unbedingt einwinter will aber alleine raus möchte ich halt nicht und wenn ich mal jemanden anspreche wenn ich oben bin,sind die oft nicht sehr gesprächig. weis nicht ob die meisten angst haben,das man denen was wegfängt. ich angel in hannover und bremen seit meiner kindheit,bin kein profi aber oft wenn man in ein neues gebiet kommt,tun die angler die man so trifft - zumindest 80% - als ob man denen alles wegfangen will und geben einem nur schlechte tipps und das finde ich echt nicht fair so manchmal. jetzt möchte ich halt mal mehr zur ostsee und hoffe das ich da oder hier auch mal welche finde,die es sportlich sehen und mir einfach einwenig helfen und tipps geben. boot fahren, angeln und abends mal gemühtlich nen bier oder nen woddi trinken und bischen quatschen und wieder raus aufs wasser.

gruss


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Wilhelm, das mit dem zugeknöpft kenn ich. Macht aber nix, weil jeder der anfängt muss lernen. Wenn Du schon seid deiner Kindheit angelst, um so besser. Dann heisst es nur noch ab zur Ostsee. Aber mit dem hintergedanken das man jetzt anfängt zu lernen.

Die jungs vom Kutter kennen Ihr gebiet genau und wissen wo sie die Kunden hinfahren müssen. Manchmal bleibt einem Hobby Kapitän das Gebiet verschlossen aus Respekt. Und das ist auch gut so.

Aus meiner Zeit als Anfänger sage ich mal gut das ich die Dorsche jetzt nach meinen "Erfahrungen" fangen kann. Ich weiß wann "der" Gummifisch oder die Pilker die Dorsche fangen und wie ich die Köder anbieten muss.

Also google im Internet nach Berichten von kleinbootanglern, ziehe deine Quintessenz daraus und in drei Jahren klappt das auch ordentlich mit den Dorschen. Denn ich habe für mich einen Gufi gefunden der wirklich gute Dorsche bringt, aber denen die ich den weiter gebe nicht so.

Oder mal anders. Bei meinen Zandertouren ist es so das mein Beifahrer regelmässig mehr Zander fängt als ich. Teilweise ich 5 er 17 stk. Angelart und Gufi sind die gleichen. Kann also nur was mit der Handhabung zu tun haben. 

Meine Taktik beim Dorsch angeln ist: Ich nehme die Gewässerkarte und suche mir ne schöne Unterwasserstrucktur mit höhen und tiefen aus. Fahre mit Echolot und GPS zu besagten stellen und lasse von meinem GPS die Drift aufzeichnen. Nach der ersten Drift habe ich ein Strömungs/Drift verhalten und fahre die Stelle passend an. Die meisten Bisse gibt es an der Stelle wo die Sandbank anfängt und wider ins Tiefe über geht. 

Rest ist Erfahrung die man hier nicht aus dem AB bekommen kann.


----------



## buttlöffel (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Zu allem, was geschrieben wurde, sollte man auch noch erwähnen, das vor dem Rausfahren, es Pflicht sein sollte, den Seewetterbericht zu hören oder lesen. Wer einmal in ein Gewitter oder in Seenebel geraten ist, eine meile oder mehr vor der Küste, wird wissen wovon ich rede.


----------



## Wiko1976 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

das ist das wo vor ich ja respekt habe - das wetter ! deshalb habe ich ja ein boot mit viel ps gewählt aber die bringen es mir auch nicht wenn nebel aufkommt. freue mich das hier echt leute dabei sind die nicht nur schlaue sprüche reißen und meine fragen respektieren,denn jeder hat mal angefangen und hat nicht das glück das man von anfang an alles gezeigt bekommt. ich z.b. bin in unser familie der einzige der angelt und beim boot fahren konnte mein opa mir ja nicht alles zeigen was einen mal überrascht und das kann ja jedem mal passieren und der wetterbericht ist ja auch keine 100%tige aussage,auch wenn die heut zu tage schon ganz gut liegen.  freue mich auf sonntag,da habe ich hier eine super einladung bekommen. danke euch allen auf jeden sehr für jeden sinnvollen tipp. also weiter so.... danke


----------



## Klaul (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

moin wiko, habe hier mal ganz interessiert dieses thema verfolgt. ich denke mal, deine vorsicht ist berechtigt. die ostsee ist nun einmal kein badeteich. und leider wird sie von denen die nicht von der küste kommen häufig unterschätzt. gerade jetzt zu dieser jahreszeit sollte man doch auf kollegen hören die sich hier auskennen. ich denke, das angebot von angeltom solltest du mal im auge behalten. falls du dich für die schlei entscheiden solltest, empfehle ich dir die cockpit karten "die schlei" edition maritim. da hast du sämtliche karten der verschiedenen abschnitte der schlei von maasholm bis schleswig mit tiefenangaben usw.
auch die textliche information über die schlei ist sehr interessant. kostet um die 30 euro. lohnt sich aber auf jeden fall. so, und wenn es die schlei für dich werden sollte, melde dich ruhig bei mir per pn oder e mail. 

gruss
klaus


----------



## Wiko1976 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

danke für die guten Ratschläge... mehr davon...

gruss


----------



## uwe Leu (21. November 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Hallo ich angel seit 2 Jahren auf der Ostsee mit eigenem Kleinboot (Drago 660/AB140) #6.
Zu den wichtigsten Ausstattungen zu den normalen Bootsnotwendigkeiten, unbedingt Echolot mit GPS; Driftstopp oder Driftsack; Bootsrutenhalter die Schleppen (z.B. bei der Fischsuche) ermöglichen.
Zu den normalen Rettungsmitteln einen guten Überlebensanzug.
Viel Spass#h


----------



## jan-brinkman (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

hallo wieko habe das alles gelesen, wollte dich mal fragen ob du intresse hast vieleicht zu zweit los zu fahren ich komme aus Hodenhagen das sagt dir ja bestimmt was?     ich selber habe nur ein schlauchboot mir 6 bzw. 8ps habe es schon ausprobiert auf der ostsee nach dem ich mir etliche male ein boot vom anglertreff in neustadt gemietet aber das war mir zu gefährlich kannst mir ja mal bei gelegenheit mal schreiben  (jan- brinkman@t-online.de) gruß JAN wurde mich freuen


----------



## anbeisser (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Hallo Wiko !

Ehrlich gesagt,ich würde jetzt nicht unbedingt mit so einem relativ kleinen Boot rausfahren.
Wenn dann in in der Lübecker Bucht bei Westwind.
Dann hast Du den Windschutz von Fehmarn.
Und dann auf keinen Fall bei mehr als 3 Windstärken und schon garnicht bei Nord-Nord Ost.
Südliche Ostsee um Warnemünde ist auch nicht ratsam.
Da ist überhaupt kein Windschutz.
Ich war letztes Jahr bei 5-6 vor Poel mit nem ca 25m Kutter raus.
Wir hatten Nordost und 2-3m hohe Wellen.
Ich haber nicht geangelt,8h nur Fische gefüttert und mir gewünscht das ich sterbe.

DWD -Seewetterdienst ist Pflicht.
Am Abend vorher noch schauen.

http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/bvbw/dwdwwwDesktop?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=_dwdwww_spezielle_nutzer_schiffffahrt_seewetter&T18605718401151909352281gsbDocumentPath=Navigation%2FSchifffahrt%2FSeewetter%2FSeewetterbericht__72__NordOstsee__node.html%3F__nnn%3Dtrue

Fahr lieber mit nem Kutter raus und mit deinem Boot im Sommer bei ruhiger See.

Ich will Sonntag von Kirchdorf auf Poel raus.


Petri Heil aus Nord Sachsen Anhalt
A.


----------



## volkerm (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste mal auf die Ostsee,wer hat wichtige Tipps für mich?*

Bitte,

bei aller Vorsicht.
Nehmt dem Ersteller nicht den Mut.
Man kann doch rauslesen, daß dieser Mann defensiv agiert, und keine Risiken eingehen will.
Die Bayliner ist ja auch kein Spielzeug.
Langsam rantasten, und gut.

Grüße

Volker


----------

